# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) أهداءات تجميعه فلاشات هواتف X-BQ

## asaad wahsh

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعالي وبركاته
تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم
لدينا تجميعه لهواتفX-BQ الرسميه اتمني من الله ان تكون مفيده لكم
نبداء علي بركه الله _ Stock ROM File Name: XBQ_A78_MT6580_20180109_5.1.zip Stock ROM File Size: 451 MB Android OS Version: 5.1 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Stock ROM File Name: XBQ_J7_Pro_MT6580_20171211_5.1.zip Stock ROM File Size: 505 MB Android OS Version: 5.1 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Stock ROM File Name: XBQ_Z7_Premium_MT6580_20180308_5.1.zip Stock ROM File Size: 373 MB Android OS Version: 5.1 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Stock ROM File Name: XBQ_SMT_E44_MT6580_20171016_5.1.zip Stock ROM File Size: 318 MB Android OS Version: 5.1 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Stock ROM File Name: XBQ_F5_MT6580_20180109_5.1.zip Stock ROM File Size: 534 MB Android OS Version: 5.1 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Stock ROM File Name: XBQ_F5_Plus_MT6580_20180109_5.1.zip Stock ROM File Size: 534 MB Android OS Version: 5.1 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Stock ROM File Name: XBQ_R11s_Plus_MT6580_20180111_5.1.zip Stock ROM File Size: 451 MB Android OS Version: 5.1 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Stock ROM File Name: XBQ_J7_Plus_MT6580_20171210_5.1.zip Stock ROM File Size: 512 MB Android OS Version: 5.1 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Stock ROM File Name: XBQ_S8_MT6580_20171206_5.1.zip Stock ROM File Size: 425 MB Android OS Version: 5.1 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
تم النقل بحمد الله مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*مشكور يا برنس ع التجميعه و
اللوحه الفنيه الرائعه دمت بخير
تم التقييم
+++++*

----------

